

Ask HN : Is facebook down for you? Help understand which countries it is hitting - bustamove

From TC :<p>Update 2: Here’s the statement from Facebook:<p>We’re currently experiencing some site issues causing Facebook to be slow or unavailable for some users.  We are working to resolve this issue as quickly as possible.<p>It appears that it is down to not only "some" users.<p>Is it down for you ?<p>It is down for me at this very moment, connecting from China using a VPN with server located in Los Angeles,USA
======
joshzayin
It's down for me, on the East Coast of the US.

The message I'm currently getting, attempting to view photos, is "Service
Unavailable - Zero size object

The server is temporarily unable to service your request. Please try again
later. Reference #[REDACTED]"

I was able to access it briefly--enough to get from the homepage to my
profile, then click "photos." But after that, it stopped working altogether
for me.

------
sahillavingia
_Service Unavailable - DNS failure

The server is temporarily unable to service your request. Please try again
later._

So, yes.

~~~
bustamove
Please list your country as well.

~~~
sahillavingia
Los Angeles, CA, USA

------
aquarin
... but I can still harvest my cows ...

~~~
bustamove
what do you mean exactly ?

------
byoung2
It is up sporadically for me, but some features are broken. I'm in Los
Angeles, CA

~~~
bustamove
Here it just says : Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to www.facebook.com

------
richardw
Fine here - South Africa.

~~~
richardw
I lie - just got an error on refresh.

------
aquarin
Yes it is

------
timepilot
yep!

~~~
bustamove
From USA as well?

------
bustamove
Wondering if this is is hitting other countries as well. Please list the
country you are connecting from.

------
rick_2047
working fine here,

Ahmedabad india

